# Minot Looking Rough



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

KMOT is running live footage of the Souris flooding in Minot. Those folks are in trouble with more water coming down from Canada. Wish them luck, they are going to need it.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Some places in southern SK got 7-7.5" of rain over the wknd, so definately lots of water to come


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

My thoughts are with the folks down in Minot today. I've still got a bit of the Souris river in my backyard although it did go down overnight. We woke up to a pair of mallards swimming past our back gate on Saturday morning and the river still climbing. But we sandbagged and we were ok. But with the way it's been raining here this year, I just might keep the sandbags up till the end of summer. One good rain and we'll be right back to where we are now.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good points guys. Sometimes when there is a disaster we forget how far out it reaches. The weatherman on ch.6 last night was showing the cumulative rain totals for the last 30 days and Canada certainly got blasted. Hang in there!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the support fellas, i myself am a lucky one in minot with an elevation of over 1750ft but many of my in-laws not so fortunate have spent over 18hrs moving people the last 2 days. Cannot fathom what there going through, never seen so many looks of uncertainty!. Let me tell you it is gonna be a LONG, EMOTIONAL ride in minot and not to forget bismarck. Thoughts and prayers guys!!Never seen so many decoys trailers in my life the past 2 days!! :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What works best to camo a groundblind to match a roof top?............................. Minot might be the hotspot for eary goose season.........

Seriously, Those of us in the eastern valley know your pain and wish you the best......................


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe we need to build an elevated "Road" next to the boarder.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think they neeed to come collect all the water that has crossed the border and hold it in Canada until we can get a water quality study done, then we can assemble a special "task force" to go over the important papers to make sure their water can legally flow into our lovely country.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There should be no gripe against our friends in Canada. The whole eastern 3rd of ND has had the landscape manipulated to move water and we have not been particular who gets it as long as it wasn't us personally. (Code of the West  ) ND has dikes and ditches all over for that purpose, as well as land-leveling too. Why would we expect our friends in Canada to bend over and take our water when we are unwilling to do the same?

The floods now in ND are being caused by massive rainfall regionwide that no one could have predicted or controled better than they have been. Mother Nature just decided to shake the rug.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Of course some one from Valley City would say that, but not want any Devils Lake water flowing their way! 8) The Canadians have been and will continue to moan and complain about water from Devils Lake, so why can't we moan about their water for a change? Just to lighten the mood a bit?

They have been "bending over" to take our water from Devils Lake, Sheyenne and Red rivers for centuries because that is nature, not like it is a new thing, I am sure we have been "bending over" to take their water just the same. Just trying to lighten the mood a bit as we get our house ready to house my inlaws for a while since they were told to get out of their home in Minot.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My mistake. I realize now it was a humorous post.

Hopefully the ND legislature can get some relief funds into these communities that are getting flooded. It seems odd to beg from the Feds when there is a $3 billion surplus in state coffers and local funding is going dry.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

[quoteMinot might be the hotspot for eary goose season.........

][/quote]

hopefully they dont mind feeding on dirt!!! aint **** planted out here.

sorry back to the topic looking worse and worse now :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't know if the state has a special fund for relief but the Great Plains Food Bank in Fargo is making a major collection drive to send 15 semi loads of necessities to Minot. I'm sure they would take cash donations too that are designated for that cause.

3 orgs that are pitching in would get a contribution to Minot. If you know of others post 'em up.

http://www.lssnd.org/greatplainsfoodbank/ will give you an address-contact.

Donations can also be made online at the Salvation Army website, by calling 800-SAL-ARMY (725-2769) or by mailing a check to The Salvation Army, 2445 Prior AVE N, Roseville MN 55113. Be sure to designate your donation "Minot Flood."

The Fargo Red Cross office is sending three of its volunteers to Minot today. To donate to the Red Cross, call (701) 364-1800.

Edit: KFGO.com has a website donation spot also where you can contribute to the Minot relief via credit card.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

This flood is comparable to Grand Forks flooding 65+ feet, just unbelievable


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They are now evacuating Velva.Burlington has given up the fight.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I sure feel for all the people who have and are being flooded out this year.
I also feel bad for all those in states where they are experinceing droughts and all the fires burning millions of acres.

We Americans sure spend our tax dollars on some foolish stuff which I won't go into here but wold suggest a good place to spend it.

All the empty box cars that end up in the north in the winter that have to travel back south should be full of snow when they leave, Just think all that snow from city streets has a place to go and do some good. even now all the empty tank cars could carry many gallons of water to the south to relieve some pressure.

 Al


----------

